# Dash Cam Questions & Recommendations



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all,

Firstly, I know there is a huge thread on here about dashcams, (Here if you want to read it: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354182 )

Every lunch time I have been browsing through it. Some main characters that seem to pop up are the 08 mini series, Transgen and Nextbase available from Halfrauds.

I didn't want to reply in that thread as I'm after some recommendations or obvious issues with how I'm planning mine will look.. :speechles

I've researched many forums/websites etc (Techmoan, dashcamtalk etc) but the amount of variety available to buy is just mental. :wall:

Wanted is as follows;

- I was hoping to spend say £50 - £100 on one, the main thing is I'd like it as discreet as possible, as it will stay attached. 
- Hopefully behind the rear view mirror. Not fussed about having a screen on the back unless it's worth it and turns off. 
- So long as it loop records onto 2/3 minute sections on an SD card and you can save sections by pressing a button, and I can put into my laptop to read it.. I don't mind!

Wondering if anyone has one on here that does the job and can recommend it, save me reading nine thousand reviews.

Can any see any problems with my idea of using the rear cig lighter to power it? Main question is if I leave it plugged in, does my car stop power to it when I turn engine/ignition off? As I believe some dashcams will turn on/off automatically with this.

Here's how I reckon I will run the cable in my head lol, I rarely have anyone in the back so won't be an issue. I will need a bloody long cable though - ? Actually it's only what 3 metres at a guess. Hope that's not an issue. Also I'm not sure what to use to attach it to the roof on the way round. Something decent must exist out there!



















Then down the pillar behind the headrest.. along the floor or under mat and up.










Anyone able to shed some light? Haha.

Thanks in advance!
Tom


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks BMWish in terms of car(?), wouldn't it be easier and neater to take the power from the fuse box behind the glove box? 

I ran mine along the top on the screen, down the A-pillar and from there into the f/box - tucked simply behind the trim with no need for additional clips etc. :thumb:

If it's another marque, there may still be a power source in there.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I used an add a circuit for mine, ran it off the drivers electric window control. Had it in 3 cars and used the same fuse for each install with no problems.
I couldn't run the cable anywhere I could see it, it would do my bean in


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies chaps. Slimboyfat, you guessed it. E46 3 Series.

To be honest, I'm not clued up on electrical bits at all and wouldn't fancy it. Happy to leave the car as it is and try a dashcam from a cig lighter for a start. But I agree having it hardwired would be a good solid future proof option.

What did you use to 'clip' the wire along the top of the windscreen and down the A-Pillar ? I'm having trouble thinking of anything to use!

PugIain, I doubt I will see it much. If I do it so there's no slack and it's black on black, it won't bother me! Another option is to run it down the A pillar and then along the floor next to the passenger seat / or even under the seat, under the rear mat and up. A bit like this:










What cameras are you guys using? Thanks.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

330CDT said:


> What cameras are you guys using? Thanks.


I have a Transcend DrivePro 200. With a suction mount. Very handy when you sell your car. It originally came with an adhesive pad.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Transcend 200 or 220


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Is the cig lighter in the e46 a switched live?


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have the nextbase 202 now. Far better than the 101 and went through 3 of them!!

I hard wired mine in, it's very very simple and pushed the cable behind the roof lining and down behind the a pillar trim. 
Does 3 min clips, when full rewrites the oldest, screen can be set to turn off and will turn off 10 seconds after I turn my ignition off. Will also turn on and record if someone was to hit the car whilst parked up.

You need to check your socket is set to turn off when the ignition is off, as if it's not, you will need to hard wire it to the fuse box to one that's powered by the ignition


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've just got a mivue 518 along with the snartbox to go with it to hardwire it constant, so far so good, worth looking at as not a bad price imo


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can get it properly hard wired by a pro for £35-£40.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

330CDT said:


> .....What did you use to 'clip' the wire along the top of the windscreen and down the A-Pillar ? I'm having trouble thinking of anything to use!


No clips were involved. I used the handle of a teaspoon to *gently* 'peel back' the trim and fed the cable up behind it. Take your time and it's do-able, and invisible when done.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a MiVue for Christmas - haven't used it yet so can't say whether I'd recommend it or not, but having a local company hardwire it for me on Saturday. It's going to cost £50.
Might be a bit more than Halfrauds charged but I'd rather give them the money, I've used them before and their work is spot on too plus I wouldn't want to do it myself.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I hard wired my own. Used a piggyback fuse holder on the rear window wiper. To a separate cigarette lighter hidden. Then plugged the wire for the camera into that and ran behind A pillar towards the windscreen


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I purchased a Transcend 220 over Christmas, was on offer from £130 to £100 in Halfords. I didn't particularly want to use the cigarette lighter socket as I wanted to keep it free for a phone charger.

The sales guy said that the Next Base hard wire kit would work with the transcend as it has the same power socket. It was £20 in Halfords, £10 online

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEXTBASE-...743283?hash=item3d0cae20b3:g:SpoAAOSwYaFWesiz

Fitting was no harder than changing a fuse, and just need to find a grounding point for the hardwire kit. On my BMW E90 the fuse board is behind the glove box, and there is a grounding point there too (torx bolt). Then you can just tuck the wires out of the glove box up the A Pillar behind your wing mirror and its quite discrete.

You can program the rear screen to be always off, stay on for 10 seconds when you start the car, or stay on constantly. A small flashing red light indicates that it is recording and when you are driving it doesn't cause any distraction.

The first day I fitted it a driver cut across a roundabout in front of me. I also hope its a bit of a deterrent if anyone wanted to break into the car and spotted it, but then someone may want to break in to nick the camera itself but hopefully it will keep amateurs away.


----------



## gpf1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

Fitted my Transcend 220 this lunchtime. Uses a sticky pad rather than suction mount but I cleaned the area prior to fitment and don't envisage any problems with adhesion. Cable was easy to route around trim and A pillar to front cigarette lighter, but as the plug end is quite bulky I'll hard wire it soon. Comes with an SD card and seems well made, certainly comparable with the missus' Nextbase that's half as much again. It records in loops, is discrete and has software to view on a computer so ticks your boxes I'd recommend it.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

gpf1973 said:


> Fitted my Transcend 220 this lunchtime. Uses a sticky pad rather than suction mount but I cleaned the area prior to fitment and don't envisage any problems with adhesion. Cable was easy to route around trim and A pillar to front cigarette lighter, but as the plug end is quite bulky I'll hard wire it soon. Comes with an SD card and seems well made, certainly comparable with the missus' Nextbase that's half as much again. It records in loops, is discrete and has software to view on a computer so ticks your boxes I'd recommend it.


You can also get a suction mount if you want portability:

http://www.halfords.com/technology/dash-cams/dash-cams/transcend-suction-mount?cm_mmc=Google+PLA-_-Dash+Cams-_-Dash+Cams-_-165112&_$ja=tsid:60494%7Ccgn:GoogleShopping%7Ckw:165112&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=lxlmppawa&istBid=tzxr&_$ja=tsid:35522|cid:344535124|agid:25438436524|tidla-211149674164|crid:89806882564|nw:g|rnd:11545488978255839764|dvc:c|adp:1o1&gclid=CIzkmcSLmMoCFWgOwwodRkkGIw

In addition if you download the Transcend App you can view the recordings and adjust settings on your mobile.


----------



## gpf1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

Cheers, missed that but reserved for collection Saturday. As I had to order in the unit didn't realise it used an adhesive pad until it arrived. Much prefer suction so thanks.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Great stuff thanks very much guys and girls. Keep them coming!

One of the main things I'm after is for it to be relatively discreet, e.g. hidden behind the wingmirror. I don't want to be broken into just because there's a great big cam sticking off the dash!

Thanks all.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'll get you a pic of my set up tomorrow


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

330CDT said:


> Great stuff thanks very much guys and girls. Keep them coming!
> 
> One of the main things I'm after is for it to be relatively discreet, e.g. hidden behind the wingmirror. I don't want to be broken into just because there's a great big cam sticking off the dash!
> 
> Thanks all.


I'll post some pics up of mine tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

330CDT said:


> Great stuff thanks very much guys and girls. Keep them coming!
> 
> One of the main things I'm after is for it to be relatively discreet, e.g. hidden behind the wingmirror. I don't want to be broken into just because there's a great big cam sticking off the dash!
> 
> Thanks all.


If you want discreet, consider the Mini 080#. Latest verison is the 0806 http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2015/7/5/the-mini-0806-dashcam-review-better-late-than-never.html

I've got the 0803 and it has been faultless.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Here is my set up


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Shiny said:


> If you want discreet, consider the Mini 080#. Latest verison is the 0806 http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2015/7/5/the-mini-0806-dashcam-review-better-late-than-never.html
> 
> I've got the 0803 and it has been faultless.


Thanks, I do keep seeing the 08 series being recommended. My question is where is the best place to buy one in the UK?

Also, a fair few people reporting issues with the newer ones 0805/0806, do you think it's worth just trying to get an 0803?

How long is the cigarette lighter power cable do you know?

Cheers!


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

J306TD said:


> Here is my set up


That looks sweet J306TD. What exact model is that one?

Thanks again!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

330CDT said:


> That looks sweet J306TD. What exact model is that one?
> 
> Thanks again!


It's a Blackvue DR600GW


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

If you're spending around £100, would it not be worthwhile looking at one that could record front and rear? I'm sure you can get one for around that price!


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

I've got the Transend DP100. 

Mines wired along the top of the windscreen, top of the A Pillar, around the door trim, down the rear door trim and into the rear lighter socket. You can only see the cable coming out of the dashcam and then again at the lighter socket


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Thought I should bump this.

Went for the Mobius in the end. Got it from JooVoo for £62 with the car kit.




























From the outside you can't see it unless your looking for it!



















It's a truly brilliant bit of kit for the money. Wish I had done it sooner. When I finally installed it within 5 minutes someone pulled out on me without looking haha. Saved that clip!

Cheers,
Tom


----------

